# '13 TT-RS order questions



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Post up your questions/concerns/color/options, etc... 

Just received an e-mail from my dealer: 

"It looks possible and we should be able to get a one manual allocation slot from Germany on a TTRS. It will be either a July allocation /August build or August allocation/September build. I will know definitely in the next two weeks, as there isn’t an open allocation for building the TTRS presently." 

Could the majority of '13 orders be allocated?


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

Gateway1 said:


> Post up your questions/concerns here.
> 
> Just received an e-mail from my dealer:
> 
> ...


 I doubt it. You should definitely be able to get one!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Seeing as we're 6 months into the year already, it wouldn't surprise me. Allocations for the 12's filled up pretty quick, too. And it depends on your dealer and their volume and allocation openings, etc. When I ordered my 12 last year in June, I had to wait until late July before I got the word that my order was accepted by Audi. I was really nervous that I missed the boat! 

- Jeremy -


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Still waiting to hear back from my dealer. 

Anyone else place an order for a '13?


----------



## brower (Jun 16, 2012)

I placed my order today for a '13. Dealer said I should hear on Monday if order was accepted and more details. Was told it would take about 3 months to build. I'm doing Euro delivery. Will let you know what I hear. 




Gateway1 said:


> Still waiting to hear back from my dealer.
> 
> Anyone else place an order for a '13?


----------



## Timster (May 23, 2012)

Ordered my TT RS 5/21/12. Was told by my dealer it's being built the week of July 9th, for delivery late August.


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

brower said:


> I placed my order today for a '13. Dealer said I should hear on Monday if order was accepted and more details. Was told it would take about 3 months to build. I'm doing Euro delivery. Will let you know what I hear.


 


Timster said:


> Ordered my TT RS 5/21/12. Was told by my dealer it's being built the week of July 9th, for delivery late August.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Post up your color/options as well. 

Ordered placed 6/18 
Riviera Blue (Exclusive order) 
Tech Package 
Heated Front Seats


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Timster said:


> Ordered my TT RS 5/21/12. Was told by my dealer it's being built the week of July 9th, for delivery late August.


 My order was placed on 6/2/12 and still waiting to hear whether it got picked up. By your timing, that might mean mine will come early Sept. I did a custom color so hopefully that won't delay it. 

Those worried all allocations are filled, I wouldn't fret. They said the same about MY12's back in October and people still placed orders in March or April of this year. Plus it didn't sound like Audi made the full 500 expected. This early in the game we should be good for MY13. :thumbup: 

Now if only Audi would hurry up and update their supplier program to include MY13.


----------



## Timster (May 23, 2012)

Tech Package 
Sport Exhaust Titanium Package 
DAYTONA GRAY


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Keep in mind all dealers are not equal, allocations are based on past sales and other criteria. My dealer got four 2012's, some were lucky to get just one.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

Ordered my 2012 December 5th, 2011 

didnt get an allocation until 2nd week of February 2012 

Estimated delivery was then set as May 24, 2012 

Car was delivered May 6, 2012. 

Hardest part is where you're at.... plunking down deposit money and having to wait just to get an allocation... 

Best advice... get the HELL AWAY FROM HERE until at least you get a build date! 

Focus on work, other hobbies ect.... checking out other members new deliveries and projects on here/ internet will drive you mad otherwise. 

Once you get a build date come back and start looking at stuff to mod & mail orders to arrive around delivery time...


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

YYC Dubber said:


> Hardest part is where you're at.... plunking down deposit money and having to wait just to get an allocation...
> 
> Best advice... get the HELL AWAY FROM HERE until at least you get a build date!
> 
> Focus on work, other hobbies ect.... checking out other members new deliveries and projects on here/ internet will drive you mad otherwise.


 Focus on work? Not gonna happen.


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Just received an e-mail from my dealer. Now waiting pricing for the interior and approval from Audi. 

Commission Number: U15238 

Riviera Blue exterior paint—with all interior stitching, piping & Alcantara inserts (seats, doors, etc) color match paint. Lower valance strip below exhaust matching ext. paint (Porsche code is: L39E). 

Model Year: 2013 
Model: 8J35R9 TT RS COUPE QUATTRO MANUAL $NA 

Exterior Color: T9T9 IBIS WHITE $NA (Paint color to be changed by Audi exclusive to Riviera Blue L39E) 
Interior Color: ZM BLACK $NA (Interior to be modified per customer request) 

Options: 1QE NORTHEAST TRADING REGION EMISS 
4A3 HEATED FRONT SEATS 
6W9 WITHOUT FRONT LICENSE PLATE HOLDER 
AFA AUDI FIRST AID KIT 
AMI IPOD CABLE FOR AUDI MUSIC INTERFACE 
N7S LEATHER / ALCANTARA S SPORT SEATS 
TPK ALL WEATHER FLOOR MATS WITH TRUNK LINER 
WTC TECH PACKAGE 
DESTINATION CHARGE 
EXCISE WEIGHT TAX 
EMISSION FEE 
CORPORATE


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

I got my commission number a couple weeks ago. Just got a reply back from dealer, order hasn't been picked up. They said they believe Audi just distributed the first round of allocations and the next should come in 3-4 weeks. 

I'm thinking a September delivery might be out of the question now.  

This does give me time to change anything. Only option I didn't take is the carbon fiber mirrors. I know they would look great on the deep gray color, but are they worth the $1900?


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

LynxFX said:


> This does give me time to change anything. Only option I didn't take is the carbon fiber mirrors. I know they would look great on the deep gray color, but are they worth the $1900?


 I guess it all depends, how deep are your pockets?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

LynxFX said:


> Only option I didn't take is the carbon fiber mirrors. I know they would look great on the deep gray color, but are they worth the $1900?


 Yes. I tried to order them, but was too late. :banghead:


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Gateway1 said:


> I guess it all depends, how deep are your pockets?


 Well it basically adds $30 to the monthly payment. That's a lot for mirrors. I wish there was a body color option or the ability to just get the power folding aspect. Hmm, decisions decisions. Time to go look at that R8 again. It had the mirrors and is the lava gray pearl.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

LynxFX said:


> I got my commission number a couple weeks ago. Just got a reply back from dealer, order hasn't been picked up. They said they believe Audi just distributed the first round of allocations and the next should come in 3-4 weeks.
> 
> I'm thinking a September delivery might be out of the question now.
> 
> This does give me time to change anything. Only option I didn't take is the carbon fiber mirrors. I know they would look great on the deep gray color, but are they worth the $1900?


 They're worth it for the auto-dimming.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

*Someone say Carbon Mirrors.....*

Definetly worth it, adds a nice little touch to the car. Power is what I was going for though, reguardless of the Carbon, and the fact that I ahve a black car, wasnt even a choice to think not getting them.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Hmm, I think you guys are talking me into it. Stop it!


----------



## kskpsu (Jun 20, 2012)

All subjective. I went with Daytona and actually prefer the aluminum matte on it...probably would have gone CF with every other color


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

After going back and forth with the exclusive rep, they will not color-match Riviera. They sent me the guide. I am at work and unable to covert this .pdf to .jpg or .tiff 










Issue Date: May 15, 2012 
Revised Date: June 13, 2012 

Not sure if you can read it, but it says $4500 (not $6,000) for Audi exclusive Customized Paint (Audi exclusive color palette and competitor colors). 

*Audi exclusive Fine Nappa Leather Package 1* - $3,510 
Seats, arm rest, center console, and door trim available in all Audi exclusive Fine Nappa leather colors (see page 3 for colors) 
Floor mats with leather piping 
Stitching available in all Audi exclusive and standard colors (see page 3 and "MY2013 Order Guide" for colors) 

*Audi exclusive Fine Nappa Leather Package 2* - $3,950 
Seats, center armrest, door trim, center console, knee pad, door armrests in all Audi exclusive Fine Nappa leather colors (see page 3 for colors) 
Gear shift and handbrake grip in all Audi exclusive Fine Nappa leather colors 
Floor mats with leather piping 
Instrument cowl in black leather with contrast stitching 
Stitching available in all Audi exclusive and standard colors (see page 3 and "MY2013 Order Guide" for colors) 

*Audi exclusive Leather Controls* - $1,110 
Steering wheel, gear shift and handbrake in all Audi exclusive Fine Nappa leather colors (see page 3 for colors) 
Stitching available in all Audi exclusive and standard colors (see page 3 and "MY2013 Order Guide" for colors) 


Audi exclusive is a vehicle personalization program where customers may choose specific colors, leathers and trims to create a truly custom vehicle. 

&#56256;&#56697;EXTERIOR Product Information 
Due to production delays, contact field team to enter special order color code 
Audi exclusive exterior paint is available on all models. 
Specific color availability varies by model. Factory will confirm color. 
Formula must be available as a water-based paint. 
AUDI AG, quattro GmbH, and most manufacturer colors are available. Lamborghini colors are not available. 
Pricing varies based on color. 

&#56256;&#56697;INTERIOR Product Information 
Due to crash-testing regulations, Audi exclusive interior options are available on models listed in this order guide only 
Exceptions WILL NOT be made for other models at this time. 

&#56256;&#56697;Cancellation 
When confirmed, Audi exclusive orders CANNOT be cancelled. Charges will apply. 

&#56256;&#56697;Order-to-Delivery Timing 
Interior: Depending on options, Audi exclusive interior orders will add approximately 8-12 weeks to production 

&#56256;&#56697;Contact 
Audi exclusive options CANNOT be residualized when calculating residual value. The Audi exclusive options must be deducted from MSRP 
before calculating residual value. 
Audi exclusive option codes MUST be entered with vehicle is in status 05. 
Orders in status 10 CANNOT be changed to add Audi exclusive options. 

&#56256;&#56697;Order Fee 
Each Audi exclusive order with interior options will be subject to a $1,200 order fee. 
Orders with exterior options only (paint, styling packages) will not be charged an order fee 

Now, the only thing I am waiting on:


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

A2DP streaming over bluetooth?


----------



## brower (Jun 16, 2012)

Well, after a week of frustration I finally got some info from my dealer. There's a 75% chance that my Euro delivery order will be allocated sometime in the next month or so. That would put me at a target pickup of mid-Sept/early Oct, just in time for Octoberfest.  :beer: 

My order is: 
Sepang Blue 
Aluminum package 
sport exhaust 
rear wing delete


----------



## nomaded (Mar 20, 2012)

Gateway1 said:


> A2DP streaming over bluetooth?


 Based on what others have said, the MMI/RSN-E doesn't support A2DP. You'll need to depend on the aux jack in the glove box. But you can get a separate Bluetooth A2DP module and hook it up to the aux jack.


----------



## nomaded (Mar 20, 2012)

brower said:


> Well, after a week of frustration I finally got some info from my dealer. There's a 75% chance that my Euro delivery order will be allocated sometime in the next month or so. That would put me at a target pickup of mid-Sept/early Oct, just in time for Octoberfest.  :beer:
> 
> My order is:
> Sepang Blue
> ...


 Now that sounds like a good time.


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

nomaded said:


> Based on what others have said, the MMI/RSN-E doesn't support A2DP. You'll need to depend on the aux jack in the glove box. But you can get a separate Bluetooth A2DP module and hook it up to the aux jack.


 Link to separate Bluetooth A2DP module?


----------



## nomaded (Mar 20, 2012)

Gateway1 said:


> Link to separate Bluetooth A2DP module?


 There was some discussion about it here: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5724187-Music-from-iPhone-in-TTRS. It's a 3rd party module. 

Personally, I'm going a different direction because I'm not sure how well it'll all work when my iPhone is connected to the MMI/RSN-E for hands-free and to a A2DP module for music. I'm going to swap out the AMI iPod connector for the AMI Aux jack connector and the connecting that to a line-in/USB power to 30-pin connector. We'll see how well this works out, later this week, hopefully.


----------



## 4RingFanatic (Jun 26, 2012)

Ordered mine last week: 

Daytona Gray 
Tech package 
Titanium package 
Heated front seats 

Can't wait until it's delivered!!! I'm guessing early to mid September.


----------



## melonque (Jun 26, 2012)

my order was also picked up as well few days ago. White, aluminum matt, tech package, fixed spoliers and heated front seats. My dealer says they have 3 allocations, and I got one of them. How long does it take usually to find out the build/delivery dates after the order is picked up? Another quick question: What exactly does it mean that the order is picked up? Does it mean it's guaranteed I will get one? Thanks


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

melonque said:


> my order was also picked up as well few days ago. White, aluminum matt, tech package, fixed spoliers and heated front seats. My dealer says they have 3 allocations, and I got one of them. How long does it take usually to find out the build/delivery dates after the order is picked up? Another quick question: What exactly does it mean that the order is picked up? Does it mean it's guaranteed I will get one? Thanks


 From what I understand when you order you will get a commission number. It means it has been submitted to the factory. From there you need to wait until it gets picked up to be built. When that happens it takes roughly 75-90 days to get it to the dealer. When it gets picked up it means they are building it so yes you are guaranteed to get it. 

I have a commission number that I got back on June 2nd. However my dealer didn't have an allocation left for the month so I'm next in line for when they release more allocations. Dealer said it would be within 2-3 weeks. I spoke with another dealer and they ended up adding me to their list as well and will call me when they get an allocation. It appears that once a dealer has a confirmed allocation they can submit your order to be built. Each dealer only gets 1 or 2 allocations at a time usually. 

Hopefully others can fill in any details or correct anything but so far this has been my understanding.


----------



## nomaded (Mar 20, 2012)

I put in an order/down payment on mine in the middle of Feb 2012. I got word in the middle of Apr 2012 that the car was being built. It arrived at the dealer in the middle of Jun 2012. I picked it up 2 days ago. 

I didn't get commission numbers or boat info, but that's because I didn't ask for all that into. I did get paperwork emailed to me showing that the order was picked up. But when I put in the order, I still wasn't 100% sure that I would actually take the car, so I was trying to keep my level of anticipation on the low side.


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

nomaded said:


> There was some discussion about it here: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5724187-Music-from-iPhone-in-TTRS. It's a 3rd party module.
> 
> Personally, I'm going a different direction because I'm not sure how well it'll all work when my iPhone is connected to the MMI/RSN-E for hands-free and to a A2DP module for music. I'm going to swap out the AMI iPod connector for the AMI Aux jack connector and the connecting that to a line-in/USB power to 30-pin connector. We'll see how well this works out, later this week, hopefully.


Thank you!

Sounds good, let us know how it turns out.


----------



## nomaded (Mar 20, 2012)

Gateway1 said:


> Sounds good, let us know how it turns out.


I haven't had a chance to take some photos of my setup, but I'm pretty happy with it. I get to control everything from my iPhone directly, while it's in its mount. I can make and receive phone calls via the bluetooth system that's part of the RSN-E. Worked out well for my road trip this past weekend.

In the other thread, I put some links for the parts I used.


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

nomaded said:


> I haven't had a chance to take some photos of my setup, but I'm pretty happy with it. I get to control everything from my iPhone directly, while it's in its mount. I can make and receive phone calls via the bluetooth system that's part of the RSN-E. Worked out well for my road trip this past weekend.


:thumbup:


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Two updates,

1: TT-RS is no longer included in the Audi Supplier Program for MY13. They are excluding RS5, TT-RS as well previously excluded A8 (W12) and R8. 

2: Changing my color choice. I saw this R8 GT earlier this year and the color is really growing on me. So out is the Lava Grey Pearl and in comes Samoa Orange Metallic. Of course I just saw that it is now included as a standard color option on the base TT for zero cost. Go figure. :screwy:

Still it will be nice to have one of the few TT-RS in that color.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Samoa FTW! That's going to be a gorgeous RS


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

Gateway1 said:


> Link to separate Bluetooth A2DP module?


Try this one.. 
http://www.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=525857

No need to recharge with this one.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

LynxFX said:


> Two updates,
> 
> 1: TT-RS is no longer included in the Audi Supplier Program for MY13. They are excluding RS5, TT-RS as well previously excluded A8 (W12) and R8.


Oh wow, that sucks! But at least it sounds like folks have been getting pretty good discounts on the RS lately that approaches the supplier program discount.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Marty said:


> Oh wow, that sucks! But at least it sounds like folks have been getting pretty good discounts on the RS lately that approaches the supplier program discount.


 Yeah we haven't discussed final price yet but the dealer did say they would work with me if the supplier program didn't come through. Based on what Gateway got them down to I think I can try and get similar. Now if only my order would get picked up already.


----------



## 4RingFanatic (Jun 26, 2012)

LynxFX said:


> Yeah we haven't discussed final price yet but the dealer did say they would work with me if the supplier program didn't come through. Based on what Gateway got them down to I think I can try and get similar. Now if only my order would get picked up already.


If you know any Volkswagen or Audi employees, you can go with the Friends & Family discount. Before I found out that the Supplier program excluded the TT RS, I was comparing which price was better and I think F&F came out lower.


----------



## 4RingFanatic (Jun 26, 2012)

LynxFX said:


> Two updates,
> 
> 1: TT-RS is no longer included in the Audi Supplier Program for MY13. They are excluding RS5, TT-RS as well previously excluded A8 (W12) and R8.
> 
> ...


I was debating going with Samoa Orange too but ended up ordering Daytona Gray. You definately have to post some pics when it comes in!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

LynxFX said:


> Yeah we haven't discussed final price yet but the dealer did say they would work with me if the supplier program didn't come through. Based on what Gateway got them down to I think I can try and get similar. Now if only my order would get picked up already.


You guys have an interesting negotiation strategy with not working out the final numbers until they already have you hooked with their dealership and their allocation...


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

LynxFX said:


> Changing my color choice. I saw this R8 GT earlier this year and the color is really growing on me. So out is the Lava Grey Pearl and in comes Samoa Orange Metallic. Of course I just saw that it is now included as a standard color option on the base TT for zero cost. Go figure. :screwy:


Lava grey is a great color, but I don't blame you for wanting something with a little more pop. Looking forward to the photos. :thumbup:


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

quattive said:


> Try this one..
> http://www.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=525857
> 
> No need to recharge with this one.


Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

LynxFX said:


> Yeah we haven't discussed final price yet but the dealer did say they would work with me if the supplier program didn't come through. Based on what Gateway got them down to I think I can try and get similar. Now if only my order would get picked up already.


Get the deal in writing now if you can. Considering the fact both of us are going for exclusive colors, you should be able to get the same deal ($3500 off list).


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

4RingFanatic said:


> If you know any Volkswagen or Audi employees, you can go with the Friends & Family discount. Before I found out that the Supplier program excluded the TT RS, I was comparing which price was better and I think F&F came out lower.


Interesting, I'll have to check that out. I'm pretty sure I can get a good deal in the end. 



Marty said:


> You guys have an interesting negotiation strategy with not working out the final numbers until they already have you hooked with their dealership and their allocation...


I build most Audi websites, so it is a trusting relationship with the dealer. 

Anyway just checked out that R8 GT in person again, and confirmed the switch to Samoa Orange. I'm not going to do the carbon fiber mirrors though. Now my car is going to match my motorcycle which is a burnt orange. Should make for some fun pictures.


----------



## 4RingFanatic (Jun 26, 2012)

Marty said:


> You guys have an interesting negotiation strategy with not working out the final numbers until they already have you hooked with their dealership and their allocation...


The dealer didn't need an allocation for my order and I could just have it shipped to another one if needed.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Gateway, not meaning to "call you out" but to clarify things. Wasn't the "courtesy discount" as it's listed on your buyer's order because of the problems you had with your Golf R with the same dealer group? If you're buying somewhere else, then I'm incorrect.
I was shocked last year to get the Supplier Discount price on such a limited car, but my dealer is the third biggest in the US and I'm thinking that in the big picture they get more perks for more sales and can afford to give some sweeter deals to repeat customers. I just find it hard to fathom that most US dealers routinely give out large discounts on this car.


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> Gateway, not meaning to "call you out" but to clarify things. Wasn't the "courtesy discount" as it's listed on your buyer's order because of the problems you had with your Golf R with the same dealer group? If you're buying somewhere else, then I'm incorrect.


It's not the same dealer group. I ended up using trucar.com and found 3 dealers around the tri-state who were willing to discount the TT-RS. However, you still need to use your negotiating skills to increase the discount. 

For example, my dealer was offering $2200 off list on the TT-RS. I had to negotiate back and forth between 2 dealers to get an additional $1300 removed from list price. I am sure opting for the exclusive color helped my case.

Trucar.com is a great resource because within a matter of seconds you know which dealers are willing to discount their cars, and fight each other for your business. Why waste your time calling every dealer within 200 miles? Let trucar do it for you.


----------



## VoodooJC (Sep 16, 2008)

Just got confirmation my TT RS arrived at the port (in FL?) yesterday. 

Now to wait for customs clearance and another day to truck it up here. Hopefully I'll get it by the 20th so I have the weekend to enjoy it


----------



## julius_the_cat (Nov 3, 2009)

No discount for me. But did hear from my dealer that he had obtained an allocation number.

Daytona gray
heated seats
front plate delete
alacantara seats
tech with ipod cable

He estimates September - October> I was getting a bit nervous about winter. My daughter recently graduated and somehow I am "giving" her my 2010 VW CC next month leaving me with my Lotus Elise, which is only good til about Thanksgiving here in Wisconsin.


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

julius_the_cat said:


> I was getting a bit nervous about winter. My daughter recently graduated and somehow I am "giving" her my 2010 VW CC next month leaving me with my Lotus Elise, which is only good til about Thanksgiving here in Wisconsin.


If you have an allocation, delivery should take place by October.


----------



## 4RingFanatic (Jun 26, 2012)

They started building mine today...on my b-day no less...


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

4RingFanatic said:


> They started building mine today...on my b-day no less..


Awesome! I just had to switch dealers but hopefully it is picked in the next month.


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Just received this e-mail: 

_Hi x, 

I`ve got feedback from quattro GmbH that they cannot paint the lower rear valance strip in riviera blue. 
They cannot organize it in the productione line an Audi AG quality and the risc is too high that the car will be missbuilt. 

I apologize that this took so long and the customer must now go with a standard special paint job. 


Best,_ 


That last sentence made me :laugh: 

Now I am waiting on feedback regarding the color-matched mirrors. I could always buy the silver plated covers if I wanted to switch back. 

Also, my salesman wants another $4,500 on top of the $1,000 deposit because of the exclusive paint. Anyone else pay upfront for the paint?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Gateway1 said:


> Just received this e-mail:
> 
> _Hi x,
> 
> ...


 
Congrats! It's soo nice to get confirmation on the exclusive order, I was nervous for many months waiting for mine to be approved. Someone on here had tracked down the order code for body color mirrors as 6FA so you might give that a try. 

And yes, my dealer wanted a larger deposit with my exclusive order, I think it was somewhere around $5k total.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

I only put down $500 at both places that took my order. An Audi in San Diego wanted $5000 that wasn't refundable. HA! Turns out that is actually illegal in CA anyway. 

I'm curious to see if you get the color matched mirrors. I wanted to do the same but they never gave me any hope that it could be done so I didn't push it. The level of knowledge seems to be very sparse when it comes to ordering vehicles.


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Congrats! It's soo nice to get confirmation on the exclusive order, I was nervous for many months waiting for mine to be approved. Someone on here had tracked down the order code for body color mirrors as 6FA so you might give that a try.
> 
> And yes, my dealer wanted a larger deposit with my exclusive order, I think it was somewhere around $5k total.


 I didn't put down a larger deposit for my custom - $1k refundable when I ordered but before color was chosen - and they didn't come back and ask for more. Guess I was lucky. Or they just knew I wasn't leaving without that car


----------



## RS Pilot (Aug 2, 2012)

Wow. That Orange is fookin amazing  

There is a '12 at my local dealer, blue (have pics) if anyone in western US is looking to score a deal on a late model. They got it in about a week after I found mine (Ibis '12)


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

RS Pilot said:


> Wow. That Orange is fookin amazing
> 
> There is a '12 at my local dealer, blue (have pics) if anyone in western US is looking to score a deal on a late model. They got it in about a week after I found mine (Ibis '12)


 There are two Sepang blue models available in SoCal now. A MY12 and a MY13. I looked at the MY12 sitting at Pacific Audi and it is fully loaded. If I was really antsy and it had alcantara interior I probably would have gotten that. Sepang blue is such a great color. I'll still wait for my Samoa though.


----------



## RS Pilot (Aug 2, 2012)

LynxFX said:


> There are two Sepang blue models available in SoCal now. A MY12 and a MY13. I looked at the MY12 sitting at Pacific Audi and it is fully loaded. If I was really antsy and it had alcantara interior I probably would have gotten that. Sepang blue is such a great color. I'll still wait for my Samoa though.


 The blue is very sharp. But man, that Samoa is tough to top. Pics are a must when you get it


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Someone on here had tracked down the order code for body color mirrors as 6FA so you might give that a try.


 JohnLZ7W, you are the man! 

I sent an e-mail to my salesman with the color code you suggested. He asked me how/where it came from. So, I did a search on "6FA" and found this MY13 european brochure/order guide for the TT: http://www.audi.ie/etc/medialib/ngw/ie/product_guides_2.Par.0007.File.pdf/product_guide_ttc.pdf 

I sent the euro brochure to my salesman and this was his response: 

_Michael, 
You are good and thanks for the assist! 
You know I have been trying to get an answer from my contact at Audi since 7/10 when you first requested the color match ext. mirrors (7/09) be added. 
It’s been frustrating and ridiculously slow getting an answer (and price). Well, after you sent me the code (which isn’t shown in any USA order guide, exclusive or otherwise), I dashed off an email to her with the option code 6FA and your email, and learned today that it can be added to the factory order…and then later today, after requesting an answer if there was a charge for it, learned it would be done at no extra charge. Funny thing, huh? Good news! 
Pays to see European brochures/order guides! 
It’s been like pulling teeth on these two requests. Somewhat of a simple request, a matter of fact, and thought it would be easy to find out—one way or another. 
She added it to the order today, as I was unable to do so from my end in the system. 
As I told her, I wish I/we had known about this a month ago, this option code, etc. It would have saved me countless emails and a lot of time. 
C’est la vie. 
I also asked her in the same email if she could approximate the delivery frame and ETA here. She hasn’t responded to the request, only the mirror answer. 
Like I said before, I would be surprised to see it before the end of the year (more or less). I am betting end of Nov.- mid Dec. 
xxxx_


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Gateway1 said:


> JohnLZ7W, you are the man!
> 
> I sent an e-mail to my salesman with the color code you suggested. He asked me how/where it came from. So, I did a search on "6FA" and found this MY13 european brochure/order guide for the TT: http://www.audi.ie/etc/medialib/ngw/ie/product_guides_2.Par.0007.File.pdf/product_guide_ttc.pdf
> 
> I sent the euro brochure to my salesman and this was his response:


 Great news! dogdrive gets the credit for tracking that one down, I believe he was able to get color-matched mirrors on his phantom black RS. He sent me the code just a couple of weeks too late for me to add it but I'm actually pretty happy with the brushed aluminum look with aviator grey so it all worked out. 

Seems you've got an excellent salesman too which is really key for getting these orders thru. AoA doesn't seem to have much information or influence with these things and it really comes down to having a sales person who is willing to do the extra follow-ups with the factory contacts to get the additions added.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Awesome news Gateway, I just sent off an email to try and get my order changed as well. If I went with the aluminum pack I wouldn't mind the mirrors.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

My salesman said they contacted their rep and were told they could do it. Gave the excuse of it "not being available in our district." Is this just BS or are they talking to the wrong people? This is in Souther California, I don't see how they would exclude one of the largest markets if that is the excuse. :banghead:


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

False alarm, they ended up pushing further today, got the right people on the phone and got it added. Yay, no aluminum bits anymore...other than the gas cap.


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

LynxFX said:


> False alarm, they ended up pushing further today, got the right people on the phone and got it added. Yay, no aluminum bits anymore...other than the gas cap.


 We might end up being the only 2 TT-RS owners in the U.S with color matched mirrors (on exclusive colors to boot). :thumbup:


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Gateway1 said:


> We might end up being the only 2 TT-RS owners in the U.S with color matched mirrors (on exclusive colors to boot). :thumbup:


 East Coast, West Coast! Blue, Orange. Nice complimentary colors.


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Glad my salesperson sent me this e-mail to verify:

_"Michael,
Please verify the color and paint code—was it an Audi color or Porsche color and paint code?…need to know immediately!
Jeff
…Audi is seeing a paint code of LK5S, not L398E (see below)"_

The VIP Sales Coordinator pulled up LK5S because of the description: "RIVERIABLAU PERL".


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Just got this reply:

_"That’s what I thought, I sent them (your) pics. too, etc. early on.
You wonder sometimes…
Definitely we both know the color and I did an internet search a minute ago and you are exactly on the mark.
We will not proceed until we both verify that it’s the Porsche L39E Riviera Blue paint!"_


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

The "Need to know immediately" sounds like a good sign. Perhaps Audi is getting ready to do a run of custom color orders...maybe just maybe?


----------



## Finite (Jul 22, 2011)

Given this info, how many of you who have unmatched mirrors would go back and get them paint matched? I'm looking at a black tt-rs with the aluminum package, so I think the silver mirrors break up all the black.


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

Finite said:


> Given this info, how many of you who have unmatched mirrors would go back and get them paint matched? I'm looking at a black tt-rs with the aluminum package, so I think the silver mirrors break up all the black.


Mine is black and I went with the aluminum package for this very reason.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I like my silver mirrors and aluminum pack, to each their own.


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> I like my silver mirrors and aluminum pack, to each their own.


I plan on purchasing the silver covers so I can swap whenever I feel like it.
Just got another update:

"_We are set for launch.
I’ll update you on production when I know more.
Jeff_"


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

Gateway1 said:


> I plan on purchasing the silver covers so I can swap whenever I feel like it.
> Just got another update:
> 
> "_We are set for launch.
> ...


:thumbup: 

Now we need another NE GTG... October anyone? Fall colors as backdrop for photoshoot???


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

redz9269 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Now we need another NE GTG... October anyone? Fall colors as backdrop for photoshoot???


October should work for me!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

If I hadn't gotten the carbon mirrors on my Suzuka TT-RS, I would have ordered the color-matched ones.


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

I like the matte silver of the Sport Ti package against my Sepang Blue.


----------



## Ishmae1 (Aug 18, 2012)

Ordered mine in March... picking it up later today. 

Ibis
Tech
Heated Seats
Spoiler delete

Yeah, I'm one of those guys.


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ishmae1 said:


> Ordered mine in March... picking it up later today.
> 
> Ibis
> Tech
> ...


Congrats! Post up some photos. :thumbup:


----------



## Harry408 (Aug 22, 2012)

Gateway1 said:


> Get the deal in writing now if you can. Considering the fact both of us are going for exclusive colors, you should be able to get the same deal ($3500 off list).


 Just curious why did the salesperson put 10 miles on the contract for a custom order?


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Harry408 said:


> Just curious why did the salesperson put 10 miles on the contract for a custom order?


From what I understand, they come in with 8-10 miles.


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

Gateway1 said:


> From what I understand, they come in with 8-10 miles.


I picked mine up in germany at the forum in Ingolstadt and the car had 24 miles on it. I asked the lady why and she said that all the TT RS are test driven. Has anyone else been given the same information?


----------



## dbturbo2 (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes, same info.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Finite said:


> Given this info, how many of you who have unmatched mirrors would go back and get them paint matched? I'm looking at a black tt-rs with the aluminum package, so I think the silver mirrors break up all the black.


If I hadn't ordered carbon, I would paint them, I dislike the look of non color matched mirrors...


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Got some info. 

Actual ETA Actual ETA 
Order Entry 06/18/2012 Port Arrived 11/26/2012 
Marked Sold Order 06/18/2012 Dealer Invoice 
Vehicle Assigned 06/18/2012 Port Hold End 
Release to Manuf. 07/19/2012 Rel. to Carrier (Port) 11/30/2012 
Release for Production Rail Load 
Factory Inspected Rail Unload 
Departure Port Arrived Truck Load 
Ship Loaded 11/15/2012


Dealer Delivered Week of 12/10/2012


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Gateway1 said:


> Got some info.
> ....
> Dealer Delivered Week of 12/10/2012


 Excellent news! An early christmas present I see. Hopefully mine isn't too far behind. My original order was around the same time as yours but I might have lost a month because I switched dealers and put in a new order. I wonder if they lump together the custom paint job orders?


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

Gateway1 said:


> Got some info.
> 
> Actual ETA Actual ETA
> Order Entry 06/18/2012 Port Arrived 11/26/2012
> ...


Lucky you didn't wait longer.....plants in Europe close for ridiculous lengths of time for holidays, not to mention the US ports closing for several days....my car arrived in RI port on 12/26, didn't arrive to me until 1/6. It was the longest Christmas ever! But best present I've ever gotten.


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

Gateway1 said:


> Got some info.
> 
> Actual ETA Actual ETA
> Order Entry 06/18/2012 Port Arrived 11/26/2012
> ...


Congrats!!! I finally get mine this week!! It is like I am getting the car for the first time all over again after waiting just over 6 weeks.


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks guys.



LynxFX said:


> I wonder if they lump together the custom paint job orders?


From what my salesman said, this should be the case.


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Order Guide for those of you who need it: 
http://www.quattroworld.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/Audi_2013_Order_Guide.pdf


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

The lots are starting to fill up with MY13s now. I went out today and saw 5 of them. 2 at one dealership, all available. Checked with my dealer and still no updates on my order.


----------



## nzt (May 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## nzt (May 24, 2012)

LynxFX said:


> The lots are starting to fill up with MY13s now. I went out today and saw 5 of them. 2 at one dealership, all available. Checked with my dealer and still no updates on my order.


 Saw any sepangs?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

nzt said:


> Saw any sepangs?


 There were two MY13 Sepangs in the LA area about a month ago. The ones I saw today were a couple black and silver.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

My dealer currently has a black with the black and red wheels on the showroom floor.


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

nzt said:


> Saw any sepangs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


 Not sure where u located but Sepang in show room in Philly. Not sure of it's options.


----------



## nzt (May 24, 2012)

redz9269 said:


> Not sure where u located but Sepang in show room in Philly. Not sure of it's options.


 MA, which dealership?


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

nzt said:


> MA, which dealership?


 Sent you a PM.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

mtbscoTT said:


> My dealer currently has a black with the black and red wheels on the showroom floor.


 Hmmm, was hoping not many people would order that combo... want to keep it as unique as possible.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Dan.S said:


> Hmmm, was hoping not many people would order that combo... want to keep it as unique as possible.


Audi sent 3 of this exact color/options combo to 3 different dealerships here in TX. 1 was sent to Houston, the other 2 here in Dallas.


----------



## nzt (May 24, 2012)

311-in-337 said:


> Audi sent 3 of this exact color/options combo to 3 different dealerships here in TX. 1 was sent to Houston, the other 2 here in Dallas.


I've seen 3 in my dealership in MA in the past couple of months too. Last one was bought last week. Ive always loved black on black, my current car is black on black, but that's why I decided to order sepang.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Booooooo, at least I shall have one of the rarest color combo


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

It's been 3 months and still the order hasn't been picked up.  I'm not sure if I have the patience anymore. I told myself that I'll give it one more month. If it isn't in production by Nov then I'll end up going with one off the lot if it is optioned and a color I want, or go with an entirely different vehicle.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

LynxFX said:


> It's been 3 months and still the order hasn't been picked up.  I'm not sure if I have the patience anymore. I told myself that I'll give it one more month. If it isn't in production by Nov then I'll end up going with one off the lot if it is optioned and a color I want, or go with an entirely different vehicle.


My custom color took forever too. Ordered in April, build in late October with delivery the following January.


----------



## nzt (May 24, 2012)

LynxFX said:


> It's been 3 months and still the order hasn't been picked up.  I'm not sure if I have the patience anymore. I told myself that I'll give it one more month. If it isn't in production by Nov then I'll end up going with one off the lot if it is optioned and a color I want, or go with an entirely different vehicle.


Could it be a problem with your dealership? Ordered mine a couple of weeks ago estimated arrive is early December! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

nzt said:


> Could it be a problem with your dealership? Ordered mine a couple of weeks ago estimated arrive is early December!


Was it with a standard TT-RS color or a custom color? I ordered mine custom which puts it in the back of the queue, but damn this is taking awhile.


----------



## nzt (May 24, 2012)

LynxFX said:


> Was it with a standard TT-RS color or a custom color? I ordered mine custom which puts it in the back of the queue, but damn this is taking awhile.


Standard. What color?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

nzt said:


> Standard. What color?


Samoa Orange Metallic.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I think you knew going in that the custom color was going to make things take a long time. Only you can decide if it's worth waiting or buying one off the lot. A quick check of Autotrader this morning shows 49 TT-RS's for sale around the country, many of them new on lot 12's or 13's, and then a smattering of lightly used 12's with a variety of colors and options. You could be driving one this weekend.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

mtbscoTT said:


> I think you knew going in that the custom color was going to make things take a long time. Only you can decide if it's worth waiting or buying one off the lot. A quick check of Autotrader this morning shows 49 TT-RS's for sale around the country, many of them new on lot 12's or 13's, and then a smattering of lightly used 12's with a variety of colors and options. You could be driving one this weekend.


Yeah I knew it was going to be a wait but come on, 3 months and zero information provided by Audi? It isn't like I preordered a MY13, they were well into production when I ordered. You figure Audi would have some sort of timeline for orders in the queue months in advance. They don't just decide that week "Alright let's build a couple TT-RS today." They should be able to tell me "We added your order to the group being produced the week of Nov 12." Surely they plan out production schedules of all of their vehicles right?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

LynxFX said:


> Yeah I knew it was going to be a wait but come on, 3 months and zero information provided by Audi? It isn't like I preordered a MY13, they were well into production when I ordered. You figure Audi would have some sort of timeline for orders in the queue months in advance. They don't just decide that week "Alright let's build a couple TT-RS today." They should be able to tell me "We added your order to the group being produced the week of Nov 12." Surely they plan out production schedules of all of their vehicles right?


I don't think I had a production week for about 4 months on mine. For the 2012s I think they pushed all of the exclusive orders to the back of the line. As I understand it they have to shut down the paint production line to do an exclusive order.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Well seems that if you push hard enough you can actually get some answers. Mine should be going into production in two weeks.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

LynxFX said:


> Well seems that if you push hard enough you can actually get some answers. Mine should be going into production in two weeks.


Result! That's awesome, might just make it in time for Christmas


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Result! That's awesome, might just make it in time for Christmas


Christmas would be awesome but I'm putting my expectations at a more conservative mid January delivery.


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

LynxFX said:


> It's been 3 months and still the order hasn't been picked up.  I'm not sure if I have the patience anymore. I told myself that I'll give it one more month. If it isn't in production by Nov then I'll end up going with one off the lot if it is optioned and a color I want, or go with an entirely different vehicle.


What would you buy to replace it? For me, there is nothing out there for $60k that comes close. Hang in there, you've waited this long. 

My salesman sent me this info yesterday. Delayed one week (12/10 to 12/17).

Actual ETA 
Order Entry 06/18/2012 Port Arrived 12/03/2012 
Marked Sold Order 06/18/2012 Dealer Invoice 
Vehicle Assigned 06/18/2012 Port Hold End 
Release to Manuf. 07/19/2012 Rel. to Carrier (Port) 12/07/2012 
Factory Inspected Rail Unload 
Departure Port Arrived Truck Load 
Ship Loaded 11/18/2012 

Dealer Delivered Week of 12/17/2012


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Gateway1 said:


> What would you buy to replace it? For me, there is nothing out there for $60k that comes close. Hang in there, you've waited this long.


I would have bought a 2011 Evora S most likely. But the dealer finally gave me good news so I'm sticking with the TT-RS. Based on your dates mid-late January does seem the most likely.


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

LynxFX said:


> I would have bought a 2011 Evora S most likely. But the dealer finally gave me good news so I'm sticking with the TT-RS. Based on your dates mid-late January does seem the most likely.


I love the Evora, but the TT is more practical and the interior is a much nicer place to be. This will be your daily driver, right?


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

The TT is definitely the more practical choice, with a solid warranty, dealer network and probably higher reliability. The Evora is something else though especially with the supercharger so it actually performs like it looks. I actually prefer the interior over the TT-RS. Leather wraps everything and with the suedetex pack, it is extremely high class and with contrasting stitching. Feels like you are sitting in a baseball glove. The seats are also the most comfortable I have ever sat in. 

Anyway, the Evora is out. After the TT-RS I will probably focus on the F-type Jag once they release the coupe with a manual. I should get a couple of good years of enjoyment out of the TT-RS till then. 

And yup, this is my daily driver.


----------



## 4RingFanatic (Jun 26, 2012)

But what is the lead time for ordering a Lotus Evora in a custom color?


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

4RingFanatic said:


> But what is the lead time for ordering a Lotus Evora in a custom color?


 Surprisingly the same as ordering any other color. They are all hand built. You will end up paying a much higher premium than Audi though.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Patience ran out. Canceling my order. Appears the dealer doesn't actually have an allocation and have strung me along for 4 months. :banghead:

There just so happens to be one in a standard color that I like (Daytona Gray) and fully configured nearby. They will match the original offer so will check it out this weekend. Maybe I'll walk away with a TT-RS, otherwise it is off to Evoraland.


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

LynxFX said:


> Patience ran out. Canceling my order. Appears the dealer doesn't actually have an allocation and have strung me along for 4 months. :banghead:
> 
> There just so happens to be one in a standard color that I like (Daytona Gray) and fully configured nearby. They will match the original offer so will check it out this weekend. Maybe I'll walk away with a TT-RS, otherwise it is off to Evoraland.


This is why I can't stand certain dealerships! Either way let us know what you end up with. Good luck!


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Gateway1 said:


> This is why I can't stand certain dealerships! Either way let us know what you end up with. Good luck!


Yeah, quite disappointed because two did it to me in a row. On a positive note, it looks like I might end up with one this weekend. Fully optioned, and dealer is willing to 'deal'. If the price is right on my trade-in I'm taking it.


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

5 more weeks, getting anxious! I need to stop searching for Riviera Blue photos. 










Does anyone else have a '13 on order?


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Gateway1 said:


> 5 more weeks, getting anxious! I need to stop searching for Riviera Blue photos.
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have a '13 on order?



YES! Mine should be here end of this month. The wait is killing me, you must be dieing too!!!


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

311-in-337 said:


> YES! Mine should be here end of this month. The wait is killing me, you must be dieing too!!!


Nice to see another previous 337 owner with an RS on order. Post up your color/options.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Gateway1 said:


> Nice to see another previous 337 owner with an RS on order. Post up your color/options.




Well I think there may be more to it than that....


Did you happen to ever buy an new set of BBS RC wheels for your R32 from the dealership? Did you have a pic of your R32 in the grass wearing the BBS wheels? Well I ended up with those wheels. 

Anyway... My TTRS is Sepang, Tech pack, Matte Optic, heated seats. Hits port of entry 11/27 in Houston.


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

311-in-337 said:


> Well I think there may be more to it than that....
> 
> 
> Did you happen to ever buy an new set of BBS RC wheels for your R32 from the dealership? Did you have a pic of your R32 in the grass wearing the BBS wheels? Well I ended up with those wheels.


Wow! Do you still have that photo of my car? Always loved those "shot peened" RC wheels :thumbup:


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Paging LynxFx

I know its not Samoa Orange, here is Solar Orange. TTRS exclusive order from a quattroworld member:


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Samoa Orange for comparison:


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

In this pic Samoa looks much like Volcano Red does in the morning sun here. The RS is gorgeous in these orange & red colors. You'll not regret the choice.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Gateway1 said:


> Wow! Do you still have that photo of my car? Always loved those "shot peened" RC wheels :thumbup:



lol, no, I dont have that pic. But the pic I posted in the other thread of my red R32 is wearing your RC's!

And yes, those wheels were greatness. Except for the pitting and black spots.  But mine never had those problems.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Solar Orange is a bit too much to me, even on the Lotus which is called Chrome Orange. The Somoa or burnt oranges seem to have more character and variation based on the curves and light. That is what really sold me on Somoa when I saw it on the R8 GT in the showroom. Sporty yet had a subdued sense of class. 

Still, I like that people are doing custom orders, more variety for a limited edition car is a good thing. Can't wait to see your blue in a few weeks. :thumbup:


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Where can we purchase these mats?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Gateway1 said:


> Where can we purchase these mats?


Audi dealer.


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

R5T said:


> Audi dealer.


They don't have a part number for it. 

Looks like my Christmas present will be here a couple weeks earlier than I expected. 

I just got this e-mail:

Hi Michael,
Your TTRS will be here next week!
I’ll call you once it lands.
xxxx

Order Entry	06/18/2012
Marked Sold Order	06/18/2012
Vehicle Assigned	06/18/2012
Release to Manuf.	07/19/2012
Release for Production	09/26/2012
Factory Inspected	10/30/2012
Departure Port Arrived	11/08/2012
Ship Loaded	11/13/2012
Port Arrived	11/26/2012	
Dealer Invoice	11/26/2012 
Port Hold End 
Rel. to Carrier (Port) 11/30/2012
Rail Load 
Rail Unload 
Truck Load 
Dealer Delivered Week of 12/03/2012
Retail Sale


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

and drum roll please??!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

He bought a Corvette.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5896563-My-Rivieria-Blue-TTRS-just-landed

-Tim


----------

